# Is there a more powerful battery for the Samsung Galaxy S4?



## paulhewitt1h (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m currently customizing and getting to know a Samsung Galaxy S4 (SGH-1337 AT&T). Everything is going great so far except for noticing a slightly shorter battery life than my other devices. So I’m wondering if there is such a thing as a “stronger battery” available. One that is not only compatible, rechargeable etc. one that is certifiably safe! Any advisory would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## andrea1 (Jul 14, 2017)

maybe this can be helpful for you
http://www.extendedbatteryreview.co...rison-of-4-top-rated-batteries-for-samsung-s4


----------

